# Automatic Flushers for tank type toilets



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone ever install a battery operated flusher for a tank type toilet?

I have a customer at a local school and they have 15 tank type toilets and they would like to retrofit the tank for a sensor flush. I've installed hundreds of sensor activated devices for flushometers but never for a tank type toilet.

What's your experience with em?


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Didn't know they existed.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

either did I im curious to how it works


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

eddiecalder said:


> Didn't know they existed.


Ditto!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.touchfreeconcepts.com/products/auto_flush_toilets.php


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

A Good Plumber said:


> Anyone ever install a battery operated flusher for a tank type toilet?
> 
> I have a customer at a local school and they have 15 tank type toilets and they would like to retrofit the tank for a sensor flush. I've installed hundreds of sensor activated devices for flushometers but never for a tank type toilet.
> 
> What's your experience with em?


I've never seen them.

It is so obvious of a product...I feel a sense of embarrassment that I didn't think of that first.

Would love to know if they work consistently also.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

A Good Plumber said:


> Anyone ever install a battery operated flusher for a tank type toilet?
> 
> I have a customer at a local school and they have 15 tank type toilets and they would like to retrofit the tank for a sensor flush. I've installed hundreds of sensor activated devices for flushometers but never for a tank type toilet.
> 
> What's your experience with em?


A store I service has a bunch of these. Pretty easy to install. If they stop working, can be a wait for parts. Might want to keep an extra on hand.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

A Good Plumber said:


> Anyone ever install a battery operated flusher for a tank type toilet?
> 
> I have a customer at a local school and they have 15 tank type toilets and they would like to retrofit the tank for a sensor flush. I've installed hundreds of sensor activated devices for flushometers but never for a tank type toilet.
> 
> What's your experience with em?


I installed a few at a senior home. It seemed they would forget to flush and the next person has a weak stomach and then the bathroom was a mess.

They worked very well. I installed a battery pack( 4 AA batteries) photo eye. The one problem we encountered is it took 30 seconds to activate due to having to set it for multiple people different heights.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stupid question but is the tank handle disengaged...or you can still flush traditionally if battery dies?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Stupid question but is the tank handle disengaged...or you can still flush traditionally if battery dies?


 
The type I have installed has a rocker arm that lifts the trip lever


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

wow...never thought about that. Can see its use in a nursing home with tank type toilets.


----------



## pancake808 (May 27, 2012)

Technology in homes are getting more and more high tech, maybe bill gates toilet can wipe your a$$, and give you the stocks at the same time. Cool invention but, Some times I think less is better. I could see this for severe disable or maybe even the blind. Imagine not being able to see the toilet handle at a public bathroom in the old days, and having to feel for it since not all toilet handles are in the same spot.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

What is wrong with society when folks can't even flush a toilet by themselves??


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> What is wrong with society when folks can't even flush a toilet by themselves??


 Hand sanitizer is my favorite. They will wipe their ass sit on a public toliet seat, but lift the handle oh god no. How many people use the hand sanitizer daily but its okay now they have batteries too. Bunch of freaks!  seriously !


----------

